# Taco Tuesday



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

She didn't want to go out so I threw a few things together for her, a friend and the youngsters. 

Spinach/kale/goat cheese and parm stuffed shrooms, garlic/smoked gouda stuffed maters, cajun spicy brussel sprouts, peppers and some squash and zukes. Just thawed out a fat rope of deer sausage too.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good, how did you do the cajun brussel sprouts?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rolled em in olive oil and sprinkled them with "Slap yo Mama"


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like it was danged yummy.


----------

